# great drivers in Egypt



## sboyle (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello everybody
I just wanted to put up a post about a really great driver that I have known for about three years. His name is Hany Botros and his number is 0107012737. His english is pretty good and he is very fair and inexpensive. If he is not available he also has a good friend that he works with named Milad. I have used both of them and been very happy with both of them. Below are a list of the rates that they have charged me for things I have done.

Airport from Zamalek 150 LE round trip or 75 one way plus the entrance fee to the airport which is I think like five LE. I also used Hany to go to the pyramids and saqqara and that was 150. I had him with me for about 6 hours and he also helped us get a really good price for riding camels to the pyramids. It was also 150. He also does trips to Minya which is where he is from. This more expensive. I think a day trip cost about 700LE, but that was there and back and we saw all of the sites of tel-amarna.

I know that he also does some trips to Hurghada and in Hurghada. He will pretty much go anywhere and has been working with tourists for a really long time so he can also hook you up with drivers and stuff outside of Cairo if you need. He is a great guy and really needs the work. If you call him, let him know that Stephanie suggested him. All the best


----------

